# Bradenton Area boat?



## Landry (Aug 18, 2019)

New guy and Canadian here. Retiring in 4 years and I have started squirrelling away for a skiff. I will be settling in Bradenton area for winter/spring and love to flyfish the area but also spinfish with. visitors too

Looking for a boat I can fish trout in Sarasota Bay in calmer weekdays, but mostly interested in fly fishing shallow snook, reds and jacks in the winter as I hear they move into creeks and rivers and lagoons at this time. Would also like the ability to target tarpon on. All days one beaches too but that may be too much to ask of one boat????

I have some limited experience flyfishing on foot in Marco Island area and done some bonefish and permit flyfishing too but am a newbie to saltwater flyfishing overall. 

I really need guidance as to what skiff can handle the Bay but still get me shallow for shallow fly angling. Please offer your suggestions in 7-12,000range. 

Thanks so much everyone!!


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

You won't find a single boat that does everything but you will find a boat that can do a lot of the things on your list. I have an East Cape evoX that is great in shallow water fly fishing situations, can run the beach for tarpon with the livewell full, and is great for hauling people to and from the sand bar. It's not a great boat to cross open water, fine on calm mornings but after it kicks up it'll be a slow cruise back. 

The most simple thing for me to make the decision was what will i be doing 90% of the time. For me now, it's fishing and running to the sandbar with the wife. If the day ever comes that I'll need to cross big bays on a regular basis, I'll need a different boat.


----------



## TooLoose20 (Feb 17, 2016)

East Cape and Beavertail are both premiere skiffs, but you wont find either in the $7,000 - $12,000 range. There are some options out there, but may be in a different class (i.e., Gheenoe, Mitizi, Ankona, or the like).


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Vote here for local Beavertail Skiffs. The Mosquito is a good choice for most of what you want to do, even beach tarpon trips on calm mornings.

Will have to expand your budget, though. Even pre-owns are exceeding your current price range. There are some good buys out there--older Mavericks, Hewes, ActionCraft. But you have to act fast with cash 'cause the cream puffs don't last long.


----------



## greyfusion (May 2, 2013)

This boat will do everything you seek... You will appreciate that style hull around Sarasota Bay and also be able to fish the beaches for Tarpon with no problem. The other boats look pretty, may get there faster and cost you more but won’t do what that one will do.


----------



## Landry (Aug 18, 2019)

greyfusion said:


> View attachment 90412
> This boat will do everything you seek... You will appreciate that style hull around Sarasota Bay and also be able to fish the beaches for Tarpon with no problem. The other boats look pretty, may get there faster and cost you more but won’t do what that one will do.


What is the make and model or style of this boat???


----------



## Landry (Aug 18, 2019)

Panga skiff??


----------



## greyfusion (May 2, 2013)

Yes


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Landry said:


> I really need guidance as to what skiff can handle the Bay but still get me shallow for shallow fly angling. Please offer your suggestions in 7-12,000range.
> 
> Thanks so much everyone!!


We can get you in a Salt Marsh 1444 or Ankona ShadowCast for your price range. Feel free to text me with any questions you may have. I am currently running a 1444 and live just north of you near Apollo Beach if you ever want a demo ride. 863-860-7250
Jon


----------



## Landry (Aug 18, 2019)

Shadowcast said:


> We can get you in a Salt Marsh 1444 or Ankona ShadowCast for your price range. Feel free to text me with any questions you may have. I am currently running a 1444 and live just north of you near Apollo Beach if you ever want a demo ride. 863-860-7250
> Jon


I am gonna be in Bradenton March 16-20 week. I would love to check out your boat and jump into it if possible. 
Thanks for the response!!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Landry said:


> I am gonna be in Bradenton March 16-20 week. I would love to check out your boat and jump into it if possible.
> Thanks for the response!!


You got my number. Give me a call or text!


----------

